# Hedgehog only sleeps in tube !?!?



## Jaimie03 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have had my little dexter going on three weeks. He used to sleep in his hut with his blankets and hedgie sack. My fiancÃ© built him a separate wheel/potty area which is connected to his main house by tubing. All my hedgie does now is sleep in the tube! I know he is warm enough because the heater is near that side so I am not worried about temperature and he wouldn't be sleeping there if it were too cold. We went out of town last weekend and he slept in his hut and blankets like normal the whole time. But as soon as we were back home it was right back to the tube.


My main concern is the fact that I am not able to spend time with him!! He was doing so good getting used to me and slowly but surely he was becoming less afraid of me and letting me pick him up no problem. But now that he isn't coming out of the tube until the middle of the night I don't know what to do! I can't just shake him out of the tube as much as I want to sometimes lol not sure what to do here. He eats the food I put out for him every night, makes a mess of his wheel and potty area every night also. So he is coming out and doing his normal hedgie stuff but it isn't until after I've gone to bed. I'm constantly checking to see if he comes out but I can't wait up all night I have work and a toddler to take care of. I am at a loss here!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

Perhaps Dexter just likes tubes and tunnels more than huts. My last hedgie preferred sleeping in her tunnels over her box, but switched back and forth. My suggestion would be to buy him a couple of other tunnels. Sometimes they just like the tightness of the confined space. I have a hard plastic purple one that can expand to different sizes. He'll drag his blankie in and sleep in there, but it's easy to get him out if I need to


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

I'd put a little treat just outside the tube to coax him out if you can't get to him. Then grab him after he eats it. I've had to do that when my hedgie went under my bed which is too low for me to fit under.


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

I had this issue with Bell, we had a second level; with a tube going to the top level. She would sleep in the tunnel and sometimes not come out every night, what I did was take the second level down and the tube ( she never really used the second level ). I then just put the tube on the ground, and now she basically just plays in it:grin::lol:. 

You could take it out or just offer treats, but I can really only see 2 options here. That would be to either let your hog do its thing and offer treats, or take it out.


----------

